# I would like to telnet my system, netkit-telnetd

## xrn0id

I was told on the irc channel to get netkit-telnetd to do this job. I emerged it and red the manual. It says in the manual that there is a -a option ( to specify a login type ) , when I try to actually use it, it says telnetd: a: unknown option.

Im probally not starting it right at all though. how would I go about starting telnetd to listen on port 23 for remote connection so I can remotly manage my system?

----------

## nbensa

Any reason not to use ssh???

If you're working on Windows, google for putty.

HTH,

Norberto

----------

## DrkPlague

I would HIGHLY advise against telnet.  SSH is MUCH better suited for remote admin and has seemingly replaced telnet on everything short of cisco routers.  putty is a great free SSH client for windows as is the one from SSH (free for non-comercial use). 

If you still feel the need to use telnet, the telnetd that comes with netkit-telnetd is not the greatest, but it works.  I would look into using telnetd from xinet.d.

----------

## xrn0id

how do I use ssh? and how can I connect to my linux system from a windows computer?

----------

## nbensa

 *xrn0id wrote:*   

> how do I use ssh? and how can I connect to my linux system from a windows computer?

 

# emerge openssh

# /etc/init.d/sshd start

# rc-update add sshd default

on the Windows box. Download putty, double click on it, fill the hostname of your linux box (port 22)

HTH,

Norberto

----------

## xrn0id

ok cool. But how do I use telnetd? I would like the telnet option, so I dont half to download the putty program on other windows operating systems. where do i get the other telnetd?

----------

## PowerFactor

Well putty is small enough that yo can put it on a floppy or something and carry it with you. There is no installation, you just run it.

But if you insist on using telnet i agree with DrkPlague that you should run it from xinetd rather than directly.  Since you've already got netkit-telnetd installed just emerge xinetd if you dont already have it.  Edit /etc/xinetd.d/telnetd and change "disable = yes" to "disable = no".  Then just start xinetd

```
/etc/init.d/xinetd start
```

and set it to start at boot if you want

```
rc-update add xinetd default
```

 and you should be all set.  Definately look at the xinetd.conf man page though for access control and logging.

----------

## puggy

Putty is tiny. I just go to the download page and click run when I'm in windows, a few seconds later its on the screen.

----------

## nrl

 *xrn0id wrote:*   

> ok cool. But how do I use telnetd? I would like the telnet option, so I dont half to download the putty program on other windows operating systems. where do i get the other telnetd?

 

Putty fits onto a floppy  :Very Happy: .

----------

## xrn0id

i did the following:

```

emerge netkit-telnetd

emerge sys-apps/xinetd

```

both compile and install, but I have no /etc/init.d/xinetd start or anything. Whats up?

----------

## PowerFactor

If you dont have the file /etc/init.d/xinetd then something went wrong with the xinetd emerge.  Are you sure it's not there?  You should also have the directory /etc/xinetd.d and it should have several files in it, telnetd being one of them.

----------

## ebrostig

Moving to Network & Security from Installing gentoo.

Erik

----------

## paperwings

Please don't take this as a flame, but why does every post about telnet have to receive multiple responses about using ssh instead? I mean I am well aware of the security risk of telnet, but like many people in a scientific community, I have to use it because some people who connect to my machine have older computers without SSH installed. That, and many of the older professors are set in their ways and demand telnet. I've seen it at more than one institution, so I am certain that other people also have their reasons for wanting to use telnet rather than SSH.

----------

## BlinkEye

reasonable enough. but if somebody is suggested to use ssh it doesn't mean he MUST use ssh. as i've read the posts were formulated kind enough. and as you've seen he didn't knew what ssh was and how it works. that's why it may be better to first suggest using ssh and if someone absolutely want's to use telnet let him use it and help him.

----------

## simulacrum

Paperwings, I'd like to respond to your comment. The reason a person gets inundated with ssh responses when posting questions about telnet is because that person is most likely unaware of the risks involved. When they see x number of responses saying use ssh, they will probably get the hint. Also, there are few, and I mean few situations where SSH can not be used. A computer can be old, but it would have to be ancient to not have an SSH client that will run on it. Were I in a class, at work, or anywhere, and someone said, I need access to your computer for such and such reason, I may give them access, as long as it's secure. It is my machine after all. If they want to permit insecure access to their machine, that is their problem. If your professor said he needed to use your car, and said he planned on leaving it running at the supermarket while he was shopping, would you let him use your car? Just my thoughts.

----------

## paperwings

Simulacrum, The problem with your analogy is the assumption that it is my computer.  I am the custodian, to be sure, but not the owner. To use your example, if I maintained the department vehicle, and the professor wanted to leave it running outside the supermarket, then I may suggest that he not do so, but I cannot force his hand.  Particularly when my paycheck and grades depend on maintaining a cordial relationship with him.

Also, I think that perhaps some people do know the risks, as I said before, but have some reason to use telnet.

----------

